# gut pile litter



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Boehr, I was wondering if a gut pile left on state land could be considered litterting. I know this is splitting hairs but I was just wondering if it has ever been brought up.
Also thanks for making this site a place to turn to for valuable info.
You once said that I could recieve e-mails from the dnr's website about current news but I haven't been able to find it. Can you point me in the right direction.
thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

A gut pile from a field dressed deer is not considered littering and I have never heard of it being refered to as such. Proper care of the animal to ensure the meat is eatable is desired. One of those methods is to field dress the deer as soon as possible. However, it is considered littering if you get done butchering up your deer at home and take the bones, legs, head etc., and dump on state land or someone's private property. A reason for this is many gut piles are back in the woods, scattered. Bones etc., taken back and dumper are going to end up right along the side of the road.

If you go here that should help you register for press releases to be e-mailed to you.

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SubIndex.asp?SubLinkID=375&sec=main&parent=31&imageid=3


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Boehr, Thanks for the answer. It is what I expected to hear but you never know.Thought maybe some anti might have tried this angle to disrupt someones hunting.
I am now on the dnr e-mail list, thanks.


rick


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

boehr,

I have a similar question based on your response. Every year, the locals dump a deer carcass or two in the ditch near the entrance to the property that I hunt. I found one opening day, and another (along with six steelhead and some other garbage) last weekend. Who should I report this to, and do you think it will do any good? I don't think there's any evidence to point to who did it.

Mike


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Please report it ,that way a paper trail is started.
Thats also a good way to give the law agencies a heads up as to the illegal activities in their areas.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Something on that nature is littering and I would never tell a person not to report a violation. It will start a paper trail but it is more than likely that it will end with just a paper trail, not all the time but most of the time.


----------

